# Budgie nostril clogged up



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi folks
My mother in law has a grey budgie. One of his nostrils seems to be clogged up - he is fine in himself, eating, chatting away as normal and the other nostril is perfectly clear. He has had this for quite a while now and someone told her it will kill him so she has now started to worry.... Any ideas please?
She is nervous about taking him to the vet in case the stress kills him.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Tell her not to be silly...go to the vet.


----------



## Chillis (Nov 30, 2011)

sounds like it's a respiratory infection, convince her to see her avian vet.
the stress won't kill him, he'll be fine!!


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

If its just crusty then try a warm spray once a day. They love a spray and if you go onto youtube you can see it being done. Other than that i would have a trip to the vets.


----------



## Anna I (Jul 5, 2015)

Take her to the vet just in case. But it's probably just crusty. Petshops sell liquid vitamins for budgies. Add a drop or two into its water, and it's gonna be fine!


----------



## Dawn Grantham (Jul 22, 2015)

sometimes the cere gets blocked use saline solution to wipe and we use nebulizers to help the bird breath.


----------

